# Wieso nutzt Ihr Flatbar oder Rizer?



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

Hallo CCler und Marathonisti,

ich fahre zur Zeit nen Rizer an meinen HT und überlege, aus Gewichts- und Funktionsgründen auf Duraflite Carbon/F99 (evtl. mit Bar-Ends) umzusteigen. Alternativ käme auch ein Vector Lowrider Carbon in Frage. 

Nun meine Frage: was hat Euch bewogen, Flatbar (evtl. mit Bar-Ends) oder Rizer zu wählen? Ich möchte KEINE Diskussion, was besser ist...nicht schon wieder so eine Grundsatzdiskussion. Und auch keine Aussagen wie "an einem CC-HT DARF aus Style-Gründen kein Rizer"...Ich will einfach nur wissen, was der konkrete Grund ist - besseres Verhalten uphill, leichter, besser im Wiegetritt, usw

Ich hoffe, dass mir die Entscheidung hinterher leichter fällt


----------



## Cunelli (2. April 2007)

Rizer weil weniger Überschlagsgefühle auf steilen Stücken (es blieb nicht immer beim Gefühl).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (2. April 2007)

Kein Rizer um nicht mit Lenkerüberhöhung zu fahren so wie Cunelli


----------



## skyphab (2. April 2007)

Wenn du einen Rizer an ein CC-Bike machst, bekommst du ja keine gescheite Sattelüberhöhung hin, denk ich mir mal. Ausserdem verändert sich dann der Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten. Der Witz ist ja gerade, dass der Schwerpunkt weiter vorne liegt, weil man damit besser den Berg hochkommt.

Wenn du natürlich mehr Sicherheitsgefühl beim Abfahren willst, wäre es durchaus denkbar, nen Rizer zu nehmen. Alternativ könntest du auch nen Flatbar mit nem nicht geflippten Vorbau fahren, damit reduzierst du ja auch die Sattelüberhöhung.

Was deine gedachte Combo angeht...die kann ich allerdings nur empfehlen. Ich fahre genau das Selbe, also F99, Duraflite Carbon mit Plugs und dann Scott RC Hörnchen dran. Das Geile am Syntace ist, dass er um 9° gekröpft ist, falls das zu deiner Geometrie passt. Ich habe genau das gebraucht, ist insgesamt eine erstklassige Kombination (auch, oder insbesondere optisch).


----------



## Priester (2. April 2007)

Also was zählt ist einzig die Ergonomie, mit der Du am besten zurechtkommst. Ich persönlich hab' alles ausprobiert, von Flat mit 3 und 5 Grad und 560mm und 620mm langen Risern mit 12 Grad Biegung. Als Optimum aus Handling bergauf, Kontrolle im Gelände und bergab und angenehme "Hand"ergonomie bin ich bei einem Syntace Duraflite mit 600mm länge und 9° Biegung gelandet, auf BarEnds kann ich verzichten...


----------



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

Die Frage nach meiner Position kommt natürlich zwangsläufig auf. Und das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ich über eine Änderung meiner Lenkzentrale grübele. An sehr steilen Passagen bergauf im Gelände (oder wenn dann noch Wurzeln oder so an diesen steilen Stücken sind), neigt mein VR zum abheben bzw. habe ich ständig das Gefühl, um Haaresbreite nur am Boden zu bleiben.
Ausserdem glaube ich, relativ stark aufrecht auf meinem Rad zu sitzen. Ich fahre ein S-Works HT in 18 Zoll mit ner horizontalen Oberrohrlänge von 595 mm bei einer Körpergröße von 175 cm und ner Schrittlänge von nur 78 cm. Mein Oberkörper ist also recht lang. Deshalb brauch ich das lange Oberrohr.

Andererseits hab ich Angst, mit nem Duraflite in steileren Abfahrten im Gelände oder auf Treppen nen Adler zu machen mit anschliessender Gesichtsbremsung. Das ist mein Dilemma. Ich glaube hingegen schon, dass der Duraflite bergauf eine richtige Verbesserung für mich wäre. Ihr könnt ja mal in meine Galerie schauen, da kann man erkennen, wie stark mein Lenker gekröpft ist.

Nebenbei gefragt: gilt der Duraflite eigenltich als Flatbar? Ist das nicht eher ein Low-Riser?


----------



## skyphab (2. April 2007)

Soso, ein M5  

Aber ist klar, du hast keine Sattelüberhöhung, damit wandert der Schwerpunkt gen Mitte und du hast beim Bergauffahren viel zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem alten Bike (kannst mal bei meinen Fotos schauen, wenn du magst). Dann habe ich erstmal den Vorbau umgedreht,  den Gabelschaft gekürzt und das hat sehr deutlich spürbar was gebracht. Mit dem neuen Bike habe ich die Überhöhung gleich nochmal vergrössert, wobei man das natürlich wieder beim Grip am Hinterrad merkt. 

Einfach als Tipp: Erhöhe sukzessive die Sattelüberhöhung. Wenn du von 0 auf 100 auf eine sportlichere Position wechselst, kann das durchaus mit der Gesichtsbremse enden. Wenn man sich allmählich dran gewöhnt, ist das aber wirklich kein Problem und dann hast du nur noch Vorteile


----------



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

Also beispielsweise nach und nach die Spacer (hab 3 recht flache UNTER dem Vorbai) raus, so dass der Lenker/Vorbau tiefer kommt? Und wenns klappt noch einen Spacer raus usw? Oder echt den Vorbau umdrehen? Wäre das nicht zu viel auf einmal?


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (2. April 2007)

Flatbar! Aus 3 Gründen:
1. Passt gut zum Bike
2. Komme gut mit zurecht
3. Hab keine Grund einen anderen zu fahren.

Sportliche grüße
Dennis


----------



## murd0c (3. April 2007)

Flatbar, weil wegen den Bar-Ends.

Möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten..


----------



## abbath (3. April 2007)

Ich hab ja auch immer gedacht, dass ich Bar-Ends toll finden würde - bis ich festgestellt habe, dass ich auf diversen Wiegetritt-Fotos immer normal und nicht an den Hörnchen greife.

Derzeit habe ich (203/101cm) ein Problem: Ursprünglich war am SJ (auf meinen Wunsch) ein Riser (ca. 2cm) montiert. Zusammen mit dem 8° ansteigenden 120mm Vorbau fand ich das beuruhigend aufrecht und hatte komischerweise auf Abfahrten immer Sorge nicht genug Gewicht auf dem VR zu haben. Andererseits stieg das VR an Rampen auch nicht auf, eine zu große Hecklastigkeit würde ich der damaligen Position absprechen.
Naja, auf jeden Fall gabs dann irgendwann 'nen Flatbar und 'nen 120mm 6° Vorbau. Das finde ich an sich ganz gut, habe aber mit nach oben gerichtetem Vorbau irgendwann einen verspannten Rücken. Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass ich im Vergleich zum Rennrad irgendwie gestauchter sitze (obwohl der SJ mit dem Vorbau nach allen gängigen Annahmen schon sehr lang ist). 
Wenn ich den Vorbau nach unten drehe, tritt das Problem kaum mehr auf, allerdings ist dann die Überhöhung so groß, dass das Anheben des VR auf Dauer eine viel zu energieraubende Angelegenheit wird.
Ich fürchte allerdings, dass das Handling mit einem längeren Vorbau genau so problematisch sein dürfte.
Jetzt habe ich 'ne VRO (Medium) mit Lowriser (13mm) bestellt, damit kann ich dann zum einen einen längeren Vorbau (130mm) mit weniger Überhöhung (Riser) einstellen, was evntl. besser funktioniert als 130mm Vorbau + Flatbar, oder halt wieder eine aufrechtere (normal sportliche ) Position.

Wenn das nicht hilft, muss ich mich wohl nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen.

Das Problem ist nicht sehr groß. An sich ist das Rad auch wirklich gut und passend, nur irgendwie fehlen die letzten 3% Harmonie zwischen mir und dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (3. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nebenbei gefragt: gilt der Duraflite eigenltich als Flatbar? Ist das nicht eher ein Low-Riser?



Also der Duraflite ist ein flatbar. Die Krümmung des Lenkers soll eigentlich zum Fahrer hinzeigen.
Einige montieren den allerdings so, wie oben bei dem Cannondale.Man sieht dort nicht mal mehr die Schrift des Lenkers. Sieht dann aus wie der vector, nur dass die Stellung der Handgelenke ein wenig komisch anmutet....


----------



## Wave (3. April 2007)

Flat weil:
- bin Rizer gefahren und habe mich bergab (soll ja angeblich) auch nicht           sicherer gefühlt/bzw konnte auch nicht schneller fahren.
- Gewicht
- Montage von Barends
- Verhalten im Wiegetritt
- Optik


----------



## Soulbrotha (6. April 2007)

Also grundsätzlich bekommt man ja mit Risern und Flatbar fast die gleiche HÖHE DER GRIFFE hin, wenn der Gabelschaft lange genug ist und man eben ein paar Vorbauspacher mehr unter den Vorbau für den Flatbar legt, als beim Riser. Das Argument zählt also nur bedingt. Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: 

- beachte die für Dich passende Lenkerbreite: Riser sind oft breiter als Flatbars (gut: man kann Sägen...)
- beachte die für Dich optimale Stellung des Handwinkels: manche kommen hier defintiv mit Risern oder Flatbars, die leicht nach hinten gebogen sind (von Salsa oder on-one) besser klar als mit klassischen Flatbars.
- beachte, wie und wo und wielange Du fährst: Bei mir in den Alpen mit laaannnngggennn Anstiegen möchte ich auf Flatbar mit Risern nicht verzichten, auch um möglichst viele unterschiedliche Griffpositionen zu haben. Früher im Flachland und Mittelgebirge hab ich Hörnchen kaum verwendet und gerne Low-Riser genutzt.

Ich denke, es ist ein Frage des individuellen Gefühls: Ich kenne Flatbarfahrer auf Hardtails, die verblasen die meisten Freerider bergab und ich kenne 
riserfahrende Freerider die bergauf schneller sind als flatbarfahrende Hardtailer... Motto: "Alles Kann nichts Muss" (wie im Swingerclub)

Fazit: Gabelschaft lang genug lassen, und dann mal unterschieldiche Lenker im Laden leihen (kann ja nen alter gebrauchter sein) und einfach Testen...

Designmäßig paßt definitiv nen Flatbar besser zum klassischen CC-Rad (IMHO)


----------



## Lateralus (6. April 2007)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Thunderbird (6. April 2007)

Flat, weil:
- je tiefer der Lenker, desto mehr Zug
- bergab keine Probleme
- Gewicht
- Mehr Platz auf dem Lenker für meine Lampe.
- Hörnchen (mehr Zug und kein abrutschen) besser möglich.

Thb


----------



## chri5 (6. April 2007)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:


> Flatbar! Aus 3 Gründen:
> 1. Passt gut zum Bike
> 2. Komme gut mit zurecht
> 3. Hab keine Grund einen anderen zu fahren.
> ...



^+1.000.000
Bin frueher einfach ein schnurgerades Wasserleitungsrohr als Lenker gefahren!
Kein Witz!!!!

Es heisst uebrigens Riser, kommt von to rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (6. April 2007)

Nee, dat heißt "Reiser", kommt von Reisen.


----------



## chri5 (6. April 2007)

Es heisst auch Firefox, kommt von firing, hat nix mit feiern zu tun! 

Genug OT!


----------



## CSB (7. April 2007)

> Die Frage nach meiner Position kommt natürlich zwangsläufig auf. Und das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ich über eine Änderung meiner Lenkzentrale grübele. An sehr steilen Passagen bergauf im Gelände (oder wenn dann noch Wurzeln oder so an diesen steilen Stücken sind), neigt mein VR zum abheben bzw. habe ich ständig das Gefühl, um Haaresbreite nur am Boden zu bleiben.
> Ausserdem glaube ich, relativ stark aufrecht auf meinem Rad zu sitzen. Ich fahre ein S-Works HT in 18 Zoll mit ner horizontalen Oberrohrlänge von 595 mm bei einer Körpergröße von 175 cm und ner Schrittlänge von nur 78 cm. Mein Oberkörper ist also recht lang. Deshalb brauch ich das lange Oberrohr.




Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meinem letzten Bike auch...ständig kam an steilen Stellen das Vorderrad hoch, das Bike war an Steilstücken sehr schwer zu beherrschen. Das Rad war auch in 18" allerdings mit 585 mm Oberrohr, was ja EIGENTLICH bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m passen sollte.
Um den Druck aufs Vorderrad zu erhöhen bin ich dann von 100mm auf 120mm
Vorbaulänge umgestiegen (negativ montiert), Flatbar hatte ich schon immer.
Diese Umbaumaßnahme brachte allerdings nur mäßige Besserung.
Letztes Jahr wurde ich dann mal von einem Händler (Ex-Rennfahrer und in Sachen Sitzposition sehr kompetent!) komplett vermessen.
Ähnlich wie du habe ich im Verhältniß zu meiner Körpergröße eine relativ geringe Schrittlänge (82 cm)
Er empfahl mir einen KLEINEREN RAHMEN mit KÜRZEREM OBERROHR! Jetzt fahre ich einen Rahmen mit 44cm Sitzhöhe und 565 mm Oberrohrlänge + 120 mm Vorbau.
Das Bike passt wie angegossen: das Vorderrad klebt am Boden und der kurze Rahmen lässt sich Wieselflink über enge, winkelige Trails dirigieren. 
Die Laufruhe bei schnellen Schotterabfahrten (Marathon) geht voll in Ordnung.
Ich könnte mich heute noch in den Ar*** beissen, weil ich mich zwei Jahre lang mit zu großem Rahmen abgeplagt habe.







.


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2007)

Hier ist mal ein Bild im Profil von meiner Posistion auf meinem Hobel, damit auch alle wissen, worüber geredet wird...

Zu aufrecht? Den Sattel könnte ich wohl echt noch leicht nach hinten schieben...die horizontale Oberrohrlänge beträgt übrigens 585-590 mm...


----------



## drivingghost (7. April 2007)

Ohne Helm geht ja mal gar nicht!
Und die Schuhe erst, die haben doch sicher nicht mal eine Carbonsohle...

Ich fahre flatbar weil ich es von Anfang an so gemacht habe, damit gut zurechtkomme, mit barends fahre, es meiner Meinung nach besser aussieht und einfach leichter ist.

@lateralus: Du sitzt schon ziemlich aufrecht auf dem Rad. In Deinem Bekanntenkreis findet sich doch sicher jemand, der Dir leihweise einen flatbar überlassen kann. Dann wäre ein Test für Dich persönlich doch viel besser als hundert Antworten hier im Thema.


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2007)

Leider fahren ALLE Riser 

@Ghost: Aber Rahmengröße passt meinst Du?


----------



## abbath (7. April 2007)

Dreh doch einfach mal den Vorbau um. ...ansonsten s. Speci-Thread


----------



## drivingghost (7. April 2007)

Schaut für mich zumindest ok aus.
Ich fahre diese Saison eine Nummer kleiner als die Jahre zuvor, 17,5" bei 87cm Schrittlänge und 1,80m. 
Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad wohler, habe mehr Kontrolle. Lieber etwas kleiner als ein kleines Stück zu gross...


----------



## Thunderbird (7. April 2007)

Witzig  - ich fahre dieses Jahr größer und bin begeistert, wie ich es
damit bergab krachen lassen kann. Hatte eigentlich auch einen Rahmen in
M bestellt und dann aber doch einen in L bekommen, nachdem sie meine
Körperdaten durch ein "Profiprogramm" gedreht hatten. Bergauf läuft das 
Teil auch super. Habe gerade vorhin zum allerersten Mal den härtesten 
Anstieg der Gegend geschafft (Kaiserstuhl, Totenkopf, Ostseite).

@ Lateralus: Sitzposition zeigen geht nur mit Klickies und beiden Händen am Lenker.
So sitzt du immer zu aufrecht und die Füße stehen immer falsch.
Ach ja - bein Schlafen auf dem Bike sind Handschuhe auch ganz wichtig,
sonst gibt es Druckstellen.  

Thb


----------



## racejo (7. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Leider fahren ALLE Riser




dann geh zu deinem händler und frag ob du mal probe fahren kannst. da mucken die nie, wollen ja was verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Lateralus: Sitzposition zegen geht nur mit Klickies und beiden Händen am Lenker.
> So sitzt du immer zu aufrecht und die Füße stehen immer falsch.
> Ach ja - bein Schlafen auf dem Bike sind Handschuhe auch ganz wichtig,
> sonst gibt es Druckstellen.
> Thb



   

P.S.: ein wenig kann man aber doch erkennen, oder?


----------



## Thunderbird (7. April 2007)

Na ja, das Bike ohne dich drauf wäre meiner Meinung nach
aussagekräftiger als du in einer unnatürlichen Haltung 
(auch noch mit Abstützen)... Wobei... wenn ich mir jetzt
dein Knie so anschaue, müsstest du mit Klickies brutal 
zu weit vorne (oder zu tief) sitzen und Knieprobleme bekommen.

Die Sitzhöhe kannst du grob abstimmen, wenn du gerade noch
die Ferse bei gestrecktem Bein aufs Pedal bekommst, ohne
die Hüfte abzukippen. Sind die Knie dann mit Klickies immer 
noch so weit vorne, musst du eine gekröpfte Stütze nehmen.

Thb


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Na ja, das Bike ohne dich drauf wäre meiner Meinung nach
> aussagekräftiger als du in einer unnatürlichen Haltung
> (auch noch mit Abstützen)... Wobei... wenn ich mir jetzt
> dein Knie so anschaue, müsstest du mit Klickies brutal
> ...



Also bisher hab ich keine Probleme mit meinen Knien. Aber ich werde Deine Tips mal direkt morgen ausprobieren und meine Position korrigieren. Und wenn ich dann meinen Sattel korrekt eingestellt habe, gehts an die Lenkzentrale. Ich kann dann ja nochmal ein Foto posten.


----------



## Thunderbird (8. April 2007)

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dir auch mal das alles durchlesen:
http://www.smolik-velotech.de/glossar/s_SITZPOSITION.htm


----------



## CSB (8. April 2007)

> Habe gerade vorhin zum allerersten Mal den härtesten
> Anstieg der Gegend geschafft (Kaiserstuhl, Totenkopf, Ostseite).



Respekt!  Der Anstieg ist wirklich fies und echt nur bei Trockenheit zu schaffen !!  Ich glaub da bin ich auch erst einmal hochgekommen... 





.


----------



## Thunderbird (8. April 2007)

Bin immer noch stolz drauf.  
(aber auch etwas enttäuscht, wie leicht es dann doch war.)
Alles eine Frage der Fahrtechnik und eben der richtigen Bikegeometrie.
Ok - die Kinderübersetzung von 34 hinten war sicher auch wichtig.
Nächstes Ziel: mit 27 Zähnen da hoch.

Um on topic zu bleiben: mit einem Riser hätte ich es nicht geschafft.

Thb


----------



## Shefffield (11. April 2007)

Moin.

Flaches Rohr, keine Frage.

Mein Rahmen ist evtl. etwas groß für mich, was ich merke, wenn ich doch mal mit dem Fuß auf den Boden muss: 21", Oberrohrlänge 61 cm. Bin 1,88 m groß bei knapp 90 cm Schrittlänge. Entschärft habe ich die extreme Länge des Rahmens mit einem kurzen Vorbau von nur 100 mm - Gary Fisher lässt grüßen.  

Sattelüberhöhung ist 12 cm, also eindeutig auf Klettern ausgelegt. 

Trotzdem habe ich nie den Sattel runtergeleiert, auch damals nicht, als ich Touren mit Downhillern gemacht habe. Insofern kann ich die Überschlagsgefühle also entkräften - man muss nur *radikal* hinter den Sattel gehen und ruhig den Bauch oder das Brustbein auf dem Sattel ablegen, wenn's steil wird. Ich bin - zu meinen guten Zeiten  - fast senkrechte Stufen von mehr als 2 m Höhe 'runtergerollt, ohne dass es kritisch war. Muss nur genug Auslauf sein unten, dann die Bremse vorne auf und 'runtergesurft.  

Auch bei meinem letzten Marathon habe ich feststellen dürfen, dass das besagte Training mit den Downhillschweinen mir technisch viel gebracht hat: In den kurzen Abfahrten bin ich den anderen Teilnehmern nur so um die Ohren gefahren. Die standen quasi. Dafür hab' ich aber vorher nicht Minuten, sondern Viertelstunden bergauf verloren.  

Mit hohem Lenker käme ich glaub' ich keine Steigung mehr 'rauf. Probier's aus, Du wirst es nicht bereuen - wenn Du die Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten ein wenig übst.  

Grüße,
 Axel

P.S.: Lese gerade den verlinkten Smolink-Artikel... Ja, mein Sattel zeigt mit der Nase nach unten. Sonst wäre kein Platz für die Kronjuwelen. Und in tiefer, aerodynamischer Haltung stoßen durchaus mal die Oberschenkel an den (gewachsenen  ) Bauch. Aber dafür stimmt die Aerodynamik.


----------



## abbath (12. April 2007)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist evtl. etwas groß für mich, was ich merke, wenn ich doch mal mit dem Fuß auf den Boden muss



Die Tretlagerhöhe unterscheidet sich aber nur mäßig wenn überhaupt und der für die Antriebseffizienz -nenne ich jetzt einfach mal so- entscheidende Abstand Lager/Kurbel zu Sattel muss eigentlich gleich bleiben:
Wenn du jetzt in passender Höhe sitzt müsstest du diese an einem kleineren Rahmen mittels Sattelstütze ebenfalls einstellen - und kommst dann vermutlich genau so gut oder schlecht an den Boden.

...und um den On-Topic Bogen zu kriegen: Was letztlich zählt sind die Positionen von Sattel, Lenker und Tretlager zueinander. Ob da ein Riser oder Flatbar montiert ist interessiert (bis auf die kürzbare Breite und die Kröpfung nach hinten) erstmal wenig. 
Schreibt Smolik ja auch:


			
				http://www.smolik-velotech.de/glossar/s_SITZPOSITION.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Körperhaltung auf dem Fahrrad. Sie wird durch die Einstellung der Kontaktstellen
> des Radlers mit seinem Rad herbeigeführt, also der Positionierung von Sattel und
> Lenker in Relation zum > Tretlager (Pedale).


----------



## Cunelli (12. April 2007)

> Trotzdem habe ich nie den Sattel runtergeleiert, auch damals nicht, als ich Touren mit Downhillern gemacht habe. Insofern kann ich die Überschlagsgefühle also entkräften - man muss nur *radikal* hinter den Sattel gehen und ruhig den Bauch oder das Brustbein auf dem Sattel ablegen, wenn's steil wird. Ich bin - zu meinen guten Zeiten - fast senkrechte Stufen von mehr als 2 m Höhe 'runtergerollt, ohne dass es kritisch war. Muss nur genug Auslauf sein unten, dann die Bremse vorne auf und 'runtergesurft.


Da liegt der Hund begraben- wenns keinen Auslauf gibt unten. 
Steile Stücke an sich sind kein Problem, aber auf meiner Hausrunde gibts stellen wo es übergangslos vom Steilen ins Flache übergeht, und da nutzt selbst radikalstes nach hinten gehen nix mehr. Jetzt mit Rizer gehts gerade so. Außerdem finde ich die entspanntere Sitzposition und den Winkel der Lenkerenden angenehmer zum Touren, schließlich fahre ich ja zum Genuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shefffield (13. April 2007)

Cunelli schrieb:


> Da liegt der Hund begraben- wenns keinen Auslauf gibt unten.
> Steile Stücke an sich sind kein Problem, aber auf meiner Hausrunde gibts stellen wo es übergangslos vom Steilen ins Flache übergeht, und da nutzt selbst radikalstes nach hinten gehen nix mehr. Jetzt mit Rizer gehts gerade so. Außerdem finde ich die entspanntere Sitzposition und den Winkel der Lenkerenden angenehmer zum Touren, schließlich fahre ich ja zum Genuss.



Was meinst Du mit "übergangslos"? Die Stelle, die ich meine, hat drei solcher Steilstücke direkt hintereinander. Da heißt's also 'runterrollen, im Flachstück Bremse zu, dann wieder rollen - sonst wird's böse. Wenn Du hier aber nicht zu schnell reinfährst, reichen 3-4 m zum Verzögern eigentlich aus.

Was die entspannte Sitzposition angeht: Wieso gehe ich bei 61 cm Oberrohrlänge (21er-Rahmen) eigentlich immer noch ganz vorne an die Hörnchen, wenn's steil wird? Ich wünsche mir oft die alten Hörner vom Stahlhardtail zurück, die waren noch mal abgewinkelt und liefen dadurch parallel zum Lenker - bei passender Einstellung habe ich also eine Griffposition einige Zentimeter vor dem Lenker auf gleicher Höhe gehabt - perfekt, wenn's steil wird. Mit einem solchen Setup ist nur noch die Traktion am Hinterrad das Problem - oder Deine Kraft - das Vorderrad neigt kaum noch zum Steigen. Und in schnellen Flachpassagen konnte ich damit, die Hände an den Hörnern, die Unterarme auf die Lenkergriffe legen und eine optimal aerodynamische Position einnehmen.

Ach ja, wir waren ja bei entspannt. Dafür nehm' ich das Rennrad.  

Grüße,
 Axel

P.S.: Ach ja - Wiegetritt ohne Hörnchen? Unmöglich für mich...


----------



## Cunelli (14. April 2007)

Überganslos, damit meine ich halt dass der Radius vom Steilen ins Flache gegen null geht, so ungefähr: \__ 
Ist ja auch bums eigentlich, jeder soll fahren wies ihm gefällt, hier muss sich ja keiner rechtfertigen noch irgendjemanden überzeugen.


----------



## Lateralus (19. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Na ja, das Bike ohne dich drauf wäre meiner Meinung nach
> aussagekräftiger als du in einer unnatürlichen Haltung
> (auch noch mit Abstützen)... Wobei... wenn ich mir jetzt
> dein Knie so anschaue, müsstest du mit Klickies brutal
> ...



Also es gibt Neuigkeiten. Ich habe nochmal ein Foto gemacht wie gewünscht. Mit MTB-Schuhen und Radhose. Um alles besser ersichtlich zu machen. hier das Bild:



Ebenfalls habe ich mein gestrecktes Bein mit der Ferse aufs Pedal gestellt
 und leider musste ich dazu meine Hüfte leicht abkippen. Daher habe ich den Sattel eine Kleinigkeit tiefer gestellt und da mein Knie weit vor der Pedalachse war (siehe Foto oben), meinen Sattel so weit nach hinten geschoben, wie es ging. Dabei kam folgende Sitzposition raus:






So kippe ich die Hüfte nicht mehr ab. Und da mein Knie immer noch vor der Achse ist, jetzt meine Frage: brauch ich wohl eine gekröpfte Stütze? Und ich werde wohl meine Lenkzentrale ändern, so dass ich mehr Sattelüberhöhung habe. Irgendwelche Anregungen? Immer her damit


----------



## Cunelli (20. April 2007)

Solang du bei normalem Fahren nicht mit der Hüfte hin und her kippst, kannst du den Sattel auch etwas höher lassen. Das mit der Ferse sollte wohl nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt sein.


----------



## Cook (25. April 2007)

Hallo Lateralus!
Du hast schon recht "extreme" Werte mit 78cm/175cm. Auf den Bildern sitzt du zu aufrecht und eingezwängt. Sattel auf jeden Fall etwas nach hinten.
Versuche auch mal eine gestrecktere Position einzunehmen mit längerem Vorbau, ohne aber die Überhöhung zu vergrössern. Bei rel. kleinen Fahrern können sowieso keine großen Überhöhungen zustande kommen (ca.2-5cm).
Du musst einfach mal viel probieren!

Viele Grüße
10.000 Days!


----------



## Lateralus (25. April 2007)

Mittlerweile hab ich die jetzige Sitzposition auf 2 Touren (3,5 und 2 h) ausprobiert und absolut gar keine Probleme. Egal ob Knie, Rücken usw.

Daher werde ich alles wohl erstmal so lassen wies jetzt ist...ich sitze zwar echt sehr aufrecht, aber was soll man machen...solang es wenigstens von der Ergonomie zu passen scheint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (26. April 2007)

Mal ehrlich; die Sitzhaltung schaut aus wie der berühmte Hund beim Sch****en!

Aber gut, solange du zurecht kommst  

Mir erscheint die Sitzhöhe deutlich zu gering. Messe doch noch mal genau deine Schritthöhe mit einer Wasserwaage, die so in den Schritt gehalten bzw. gedrückt wird, daß der Satteldruck simuliert wird. Diesen Wert multiplizierst du mit 0,88 und hast mal einen ungefähren Anhaltswert für die Sattelöhe über Tretlagerachse.

Mit einem höheren Sattel ergeben sich dann auch günstigere Kniebeugewinkel und Torsowinkel.

Gruß, Uwe


----------

